# Thanks to everyone at the PCD



## e92doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I just wanted to say that picking up your car at the PCD is like being a kid at christmas again- except only better! The entire experience was top notch and I have never done anything as fun in my life. To be surrounded by people who love BMWs and driving as much as I do was awesome!

I just got back from Greenville and the PCD and my car is already broken in with 1150 miles in 5 days!

Donnie- Thanks for the alternate directions to Asheville and the advice on the restaurants. You are by far the best driver in the world. You gave me the biggest smile in that M5 hot lap. The entire day was so much fun and I owe it to you. I have never done anything as much fun in my life.

To the rest of the staff- The hotel was great, and the driving experience was out of this world. The entire delivery was perfect and done with class.

Thanks to all and I cannot wait to pick up my next BMW at the PCD!:thumbup:


----------



## e92doc (Feb 2, 2008)

One Pic for now- will upload more later


----------



## e92doc (Feb 2, 2008)

more pics


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments!

Glad you had a great time here. It was great to meet you in person. 

Enjoy the new BMW :thumbup:


----------

